# RTA Map Center -- Support >  Calculated Route Problem?

## shirohniichan

I'm doing something wrong.

After adding all the custom places to a map and saving it, I get an error message "Calculated route was not found" and the map is blank.

???

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

Are you looking at this program from a work computer by any chance?

We've never had this happen to anyone we knew before, we've seen the bug pop up -- but could never reproduce here in the RTA Map Lab.  We think it's caused by some sort of internet connection issue.  

I check the database and found that your first route saved fine -- but when you made it a map (after you added the custom places, it was unable to properly save the map).  

I was able to "fix" this issue -- but we'd really like to know if you can remember what steps you did that led to the initial error.

I see you've created a new map, that doesn't seem to have this problem.  Did you do anything different this time?

By the way, the map that you created the first time, (*fixed here*) doesn't seem to exactly follow your driven route.  By using waypoints you can create a map that EXACTLY reproduces your route....

Mark

----------


## Mark Sedenquist

We think that the additional code will help us diagnose this problem if it re-occurs.  I hope members will post and/or tell us if they are seeing odd things...

Mark

----------

